
Poker, Business, and Life: It's Never Too Late to Change Tables - peter123
http://blogs.zappos.com/blogs/ceo-and-coo-blog/2008/12/30/poker-business-and-life-its-never-too-late-to-change-tables
======
ken
All these posts on poker!

I can't find the source now, but I recall hearing somebody observe that
Americans played foreign policy (and business?) like poker, Russians like
chess, and Japanese like go.

I find it kind of funny that a concept so central to go (sente) is now being
attributed to poker.

~~~
vaksel
the guy is coming out with a book on poker and business, this is basically
self promotion for him to sell more books.

------
timf
I like the added dimension:

" _In a poker room, you can only choose which table you want to sit at. But in
business, you don't have to sit at an existing table. You can define your own,
or make the one you're already at even bigger._ "

